# Tagilskaya Lagoon



## Flora40 (Aug 22, 2017)

The seafront restaurants in Nizhny Tagil


----------



## Flora40 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Flora40 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)

*Embankment in Nizhny Tagil,a video with a quadcopter.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvngHtQhDVE


----------



## Gringostar (Sep 5, 2017)

*Trial Olympic screensaver for TV.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnmWfcUUP1c


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Gringostar: Please add the credits/sources to these photos above, otherwise this thread will be locked.


----------



## Gath (Sep 13, 2017)

*З цікавого,що зараз починають будувати в Тагілі.*

Опис проекту:

В рамках проекту заплановано будівництво Дитячого льодового палацу спорту, придатного для проведення масових занять фізкультурою і спортом, а також спортивних змагань та культурно-масових заходів.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/550/

Опис проекту:

В рамках проекту заплановано створення розважального зоологічного парку, де головним об'єктом є самі різноманітні тварини, зібрані з усього світу як представники земної фауни. Це ландшафтний комплекс, для якого характерна наявність архітектурних споруд різного призначення, що забезпечують життєдіяльність звірів, птахів, плазунів.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/120/

В рамках проекту на горі «Довгої» в околицях Нижнього Тагілу заплановано створення розважального водного комплексу - аквапарку, що пропонує споживачам високоякісні і різноманітні послуги комфортного відпочинку для відвідувачів будь-якого віку, що поєднує в собі пристрої для водного відпочинку та розваг, включаючи плавальні та ігрові басейни з водними атракціонами для дітей і дорослих, гідромасажні ванни, сауни, солярії, та інші оздоровчі заходи.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/127/

Опис проекту:

В рамках проекту заплановано створення тематичних зон: полігони для демонстрації вогневих і ходових можливостей техніки; зони військово-історичної реконструкції; культурно-дозвіллєві зони. Основною метою парку розваг є популяризація служби у Збройних силах, патріотичне виховання молоді та демонстрація можливостей сучасної бойової техніки. Ідея проекту в тому, щоб будь-яка людина з сім'єю або друзями міг тут відпочити, розважитися і в той же час зануритися в армійське життя, відчути сучасну потужність російських Збройних сил.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/123/

Опис проекту:

В рамках проекту заплановано створення самого популярного і відвідуваного торгово-розважального центру в місті, розрахованого на всі групи споживачів. Великий акцент зроблений на зону для відпочинку та розваг, до якої відноситься кінотеатр, концертний зал, більярдний клуб, боулінг-клуб і дитячий розважальний комплекс.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/121/

Опис проекту:

В рамках проекту передбачено розвиток інфраструктури культурно-пізнавального туризму, екологічне та культурна освіта відвідувачів, шляхом створення необхідної інфраструктури за відновлення та створення нових об'єктів на території існуючого розплідника. Проектом передбачено створення колекцій рідкісних рослин світової флори, створення експозицій і досвідченого ділянки для вивчення плодово-ягідних, овочевих і квітково-декоративних культур. Ландшафтно-екологічний підхід збереження уральської середовища. Вирощування садивного матеріалу для виконання робіт з озеленення парків, скверів, бульварів та інших територій міста.
http://invest-tagil.ru/platforms/map/128/


----------



## Oklend (Sep 16, 2017)

*In Tagil very beautiful girl*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23DtZcbfQ4A


----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-113339081


----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)

*Putin Tagil in the Lagoon in winter*


----------



## Gambia (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Mirov (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to give credits to these photos


----------



## Rebekas (Oct 17, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ge&search-author=kutuzovat&page=0&how=created

Птичка.

Набережная


----------



## Rebekas (Oct 17, 2017)

http://nt.nebar.ru
https://vk.com/nebar.tagil


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

https://vk.com/club127558050


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Nizhny Tagil diocese of the Russian Orthodox Church.
*
https://tagileparhiya.ru


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-1245213


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-123175003


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

https://vk.com/i_kostina_photographer


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

https://vk.com/handmadebynataliakukoleva


----------



## Swert (Oct 23, 2017)

*Цирк после ремонта Н.Тагил 2017*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYyPDBVUuVk


----------



## Swert (Oct 23, 2017)

Долгая готовится к этапам Кубка Мира.
https://vk.com/sportag1


----------



## Swert (Oct 23, 2017)

https://vk.com/album-1245213_243285137


----------



## Snort (Oct 27, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-34172693


----------



## Snort (Oct 27, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...age&search-author=sstanisl&page=0&how=created


----------



## Snort (Oct 27, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-34172693


----------



## Snort (Oct 27, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ge&search-author=kutuzovat&page=0&how=created


----------



## Serebro (Oct 31, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ge&search-author=kutuzovat&page=0&how=created


----------



## Salda (Nov 2, 2017)

https://vk.com/nebar.tagil


----------



## Veteranos (Nov 6, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...age&search-author=sstanisl&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/myokaii/album/548474/view/1438633?page=9


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/club_rybalki


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

Городской фонтан
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=ludnic-yam&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

Нижний Тагил
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=ludnic-yam&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=ludnic-yam&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

Снежный городок
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=ludnic-yam&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/ilovent


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

Набережная
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...-author=grigory-tertyshniy&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

Храм Дмитрия Донского
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...-author=grigory-tertyshniy&page=0&how=created


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/ilovent


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/lubiteli_fotografii_nt


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/lubiteli_fotografii_nt


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

https://vk.com/public123175003


----------



## Armat (Nov 19, 2017)

https://vk.com/ilovent


----------



## Armat (Nov 19, 2017)

https://vk.com/ilovent


----------



## Armat (Nov 19, 2017)

https://vk.com/club12171005


----------



## Magaz (Nov 24, 2017)

https://vk.com/albums-67124502


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)

Online camera Tagil Laguna
http://stagila.ru/ru/cameras/index/80#top


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)

https://vk.com/attraktagil


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)

https://vk.com/kck_uralez


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_BWGWRkrrU


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

http://visit-tagil.ru


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

钓鱼在塔吉尔
Fishing in Tagil


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Canada8 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Canada8 (Mar 19, 2018)

"Дворянское гнездо."


----------



## Canada8 (Mar 19, 2018)

Город в утреннем свете.


----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## GG7 (Apr 11, 2018)

Аэродром Салка в Тагиле,испытывают Форпосты,можно их в рекламу Тагилкоина использовать.






























http://www.ntiim.ru/ipress.php?x=lib/deyat/10


----------



## GG7 (Apr 11, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## GG7 (Apr 11, 2018)

Какое небо голубое!


----------



## Zimant (May 5, 2018)

Putin spoke out against cryptocurrency Magilton,most likely the coin will leave the Russian market and will be traded only in the United States and Europe.
On the website of the United Russia spoke out sharply about the intentions Tailcone to become the first official crypt of Russia
http://www.er-duma.ru/news/natalya-...grazhdan-v-sfere-oborota-kriptovalyut-dolzhn/
http://onf.ru/2018/04/03/kostenko-p...dolzhny-aktivno-zashchishchat-prava-grazhdan/
https://tagilcoin.org/


----------



## Zimant (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Letont (May 7, 2018)

Tagil


----------



## Depon (May 10, 2018)

Мегаленд и Мягкий кинотеатр(6 залов) в Тагиле(виды)
https://vk.com/comfortkino_tagil
https://vk.com/megaland_tagil


----------



## Depon (May 10, 2018)

Виды на Тагил


----------



## Depon (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Depon (May 10, 2018)

https://vk.com/club127558050


----------



## Depon (May 10, 2018)

В Тагиле есть небольшая флотилия состоящая из 3 паромов.



https://vk.com/paromvtagile


----------



## Biba70 (May 24, 2018)

Видео об открытии самого пока крупного ТРК DEPO в Тагиле
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgrH8dkyhzg


----------



## Biba70 (May 24, 2018)

Команды из Харькова,Кривого Рога(Украина) и Алма-Аты(Казахстан),примут участие в знаменитой Тагильской парусной регате.
http://turizmnt.ru/news/12756/


----------



## Londont (May 27, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Londont (May 27, 2018)

Перед открытием ЧМ по футболу,в Тагиле открыли 2 новые 4-х звездочные гостиницы:Демидов Плаза и Парк отель.Напомню в Тагиле будет жить и базироваться сб.Японии по футболу.
http://turizmnt.ru/news/12827/
Виды на пригород Тагила


----------



## Londont (May 27, 2018)

После открытия Мегамарта,Тагил по праву стал столицей Северного Урала.По выходным пробки в городе из пригородов многие едут в Ритейл-парк DEPO,самый крупный на Северном Урале.
http://depo-nt.ru/raspolozhenie


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

Проектировщики моста через Нижнетагильский пруд отказались от идеи надземного пешеходного моста с двумя лифтами
ОАО «Уралгипротранс» отказался от идеи строительства надземного пешеходного перехода в районе продления Октябрьского проспекта при возведении моста через Нижнетагильский пруд, сообщает АН «Между строк». Планировалось, что переход будет закрытого типа, с двумя лифтами для малоподвижных граждан.



http://www.v-tagile.ru/novosti-nizh...dzemnogo-peshekhodnogo-mosta-s-dvumya-liftami


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

Тагильский Диснейленд
https://park-bondina.ru


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

В Тагиле две сети брутальных мужских парикмахерских,мы такого не ожидали,особенно увидеть негра и аргентинца в качестве парикмахеров,при чем они по русски не говорят,показываешь им на картинку в журнале какую стрижку заказываешь или на английском обьясняешь))
https://vk.com/oldboy.ntagil?z=album-161797082_251315416
https://vk.com/chopchoptagil?z=album-100147258_219511910
https://oldboybarbershop.com/ntagil
https://chopchop.me/city/tagil/


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

http://invest-tagil.ru/city/plus/


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

Обычный вечер на Тагильской набережной.


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

https://vk.com/nizhniytagilbeauty


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

Тагил-Это столица Горнозаводского округа с населением почти в 1 млн.человек.

http://gzuo.midural.ru


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)

*#DRIFTWARS - Дрифт Серия в Тагиле(01.07.2018. гора Долгая у подножия трамплинов)*
http://driftwars.net
https://vk.com/wearedriftwars
*#DRIFTWARS. Нижний Тагил.*
Видео
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLq7DbqgcEw


----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Evropant (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Zimaz (Aug 7, 2018)

*В Тагиле готовятся выпустить на линию новую модель трамвая УВЗ,уже с завтрашнего дня планируют первый трамвай на 12 маршрут ГГМ-Пихтовые горы.*
Как вам дизайн?
https://vk.com/tagiltram


----------

